# Glaswegians block immigration raid on their neighbours



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

Happening now.








						Police release men from immigration van blocking Glasgow street
					

Ch Supt Mark Sutherland says the pair had to be let go to protect safety and public health.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





FFS, just devolve immigration already


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)

Nicola Sturgeon's take on it.


----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

Humza Yousaf is the Justice Secretary.


----------



## maomao (May 13, 2021)

How many people are in the van?

Absolutely stunning community spirit there. Genuinely moving.


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)

A few good follows on twitter over this

https://twitter.com/NiallChristie1



			https://twitter.com/E_Bryson
		




			https://twitter.com/RozaSalih
		




			https://twitter.com/lorne_sausage
		




			https://twitter.com/MeachRachel


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)




----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

maomao said:


> How many people are in the van?
> 
> Absolutely stunning community spirit there. Genuinely moving.


There's two guys in the van apparently.


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)

Police horses on Darnley Street heading towards Kenmure Street where the protest is taking place.


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)

Think global act local..... After a move by police to stop protestors trying to stop arrests.....


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

Am I right in thinking that the Home Office just gave up trying to do raids in Glasgow for a number of years? Does anyone have a source on that/know when they started trying again?


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)

Supplies being donated by local shops for those on the protest


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

(link)


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

No Evictions Network say three arrests already, more and more police turning up: 


Although you'd think that if they do form a total kettle, that wouldn't really help move the van? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

I'm in floods here ❤️


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Well done Pollockshields.  Absolutely filled with emotion for the solidarity on show. Glasgow’s Southside is the beating heart of the revolution after all. (A comrade of mine has always said so).


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2021)

And all this is why I fuckin love Glasgow ❤ ✊


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2021)

Mutual aid and community in action. Nice to see.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Fedayn said:


> Police horses on Darnley Street heading towards Kenmure Street where the protest is taking place.


Police Scotland say that they take no part in removals and merely attend to stop any breach of the peace.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Police Scotland say that they take no part in removals and merely attend to stop any breach of the peace.


If that was the case, they'd have nicked the cunts from immigration who caused all the mither in the first place.


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Police Scotland say that they take no part in removals and merely attend to stop any breach of the peace.


How odd, it's almost as if sometimes the things the police say aren't entirely reliable.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

I’m heading down there now.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> How odd, it's almost as if sometimes the things the police say aren't entirely reliable.


Do feel free to provide evidence of Police Scotland assisting with removals. Policy on the matter is set by the Scottish Government. I know that they refused to assist with legal evictions for asylum seekers refused permission to stay.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> If that was the case, they'd have nicked the cunts from immigration who caused all the mither in the first place.


Sad that you do not understand the law.


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Do feel free to provide evidence of Police Scotland assisting with removals.


Here you go, happy to help.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Sad that you do not understand the law.


Oh, I understand it alright, and what side it's on.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Sad that you do not understand the law.


Your tedious pettifoggery is extraneous at the best of times but looks particularly limp on a thread celebrating such a fantastic piece of direct community solidarity as this.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> Your tedious pettifoggery is extraneous at the best of times but looks particularly limp on a thread celebrating such a fantastic piece of direct community solidarity as this.


Sad that you do not understand the law. I support the asylum seekers. So do police Scotland by not assisting with removals and largely managing to not arrest protestors.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Oh, I understand it alright, and what side it's on.


I doubt that you do understand it.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Here you go, happy to help.


Dead link.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Sad that you do not understand the law. I support the asylum seekers. So do police Scotland by not assisting with removals and largely managing to not arrest protestors.


Yes, clearly Police Scotland are the real heroes of the day, let's talk about them.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> Yes, clearly Police Scotland are the real heroes of the day, let's talk about them.


The fact that they do not assist (which many English forces do) should be celebrated.


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I doubt that you do understand it.


But do please feel free to carry on your ponderous dick waving on a thread such as this


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> But do please feel free to carry on your ponderous dick waving on a thread such as this


Do continue ignoring reality.


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Do continue ignoring reality.


Fuck off. From this thread, for a start, but more generally if you could possibly manage it.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Fuck off. From this thread, for a start, but more generally if you could possibly manage it.


I see you have problems dealing with real life. Rather sad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 13, 2021)

No sign of any gammons or yoons?


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

Cummmmon


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Sad that you do not understand the law.


Here we go. Don't you dare derail this thread you prick.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Here we go. Don't you dare derail this thread you prick.


Don't respond


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

Cordon being formed to get them out of the van and walked to a mosque


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


>



I feel justified in my comments above about Police Scotland.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2021)

Amazing stuff.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Here we go. Don't you dare derail this thread you prick.


See below. Police Scotland have forced the goon squad to release the detained people. You seem to be the male appendage.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2021)

Pleasantly surprised by this


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> See below. Police Scotland have forced the goon squad to release the detained people. You seem to be the male appendage.


Yes, the blockade by the neighbours merely delayed them as they swooped to the rescue like they were planning all along


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> See below. Police Scotland have forced the goon squad to release the detained people. You seem to be the male appendage.


Not before this happened you absolute clown. The only reason I can see that the police have agreed to the men being moved to a local mosque is people power.


----------



## spitfire (May 13, 2021)

That's fantastic work. Well done Glasgow.

I reckon they caved when they heard danny la rouge was on his way doon.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Cordon being formed to get them out of the van and walked to a mosque



Cordon of neighbours I hope! 

BEAUTIFUL scenes Glasgow   ♥


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)

> *Border reivers* were raiders along the Anglo-Scottish border from the late 13th century to the beginning of the 17th century. Their ranks consisted of both Scottish and English people, and they raided the entire Border country without regard to their victims' nationality. Their heyday was in the last hundred years of their existence, during the time of the House of Stuart in the Kingdom of Scotland and the House of Tudor in the Kingdom of England.



Funny username for someone who seems to have a dislike for English politics. 

Who were you in a previous life?


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Living in the early days of a better nation as yer man said.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

Doors open!! They're coming out


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> Yes, the blockade by the neighbours merely delayed them as they swooped to the rescue like they were planning all along


The police have released the asylum seekers and are accompanying them to a local mosque for sanctuary.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> The police have released the asylum seekers and are accompanying them to a local mosque for sanctuary.


Whatever could have prompted them to take that course of action? it's a complete mystery!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> See below. Police Scotland have forced the goon squad to release the detained people. You seem to be the male appendage.


They did 'a risk assessment'. They assessed that they could not guarantee the 'goon squad's safety unless they released the detainees. 

The Real Heroes 

So, Einstein, why were the 'goon squad' judged to be in danger in the first place?


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’m heading down there now.


Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 13, 2021)

Anyway, ignoring BR, well done Glaswegians. Lovely job.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Not before this happened you absolute clown. The only reason I can see that the police have agreed to the men being moved to a local mosque is people power.



They could have supported the goons. You are the female orifice.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I see you have problems dealing with real life. Rather sad.


I'm sad that you're sad when you could be happy.


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> They could have supported the goons. You are the female orifice.


They were supporting the Home Office people, up until they realised it was a lost cause.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> Whatever could have prompted them to take that course of action? it's a complete mystery!


Discussions on priorities of policing with the Scottish Government. They have repeatedly refused to assist with immigration detentions. This is not new policy.


----------



## TopCat (May 13, 2021)

This action is brilliant. Solidarity.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I feel justified in my comments above about Police Scotland.


It's not often I say this, but fuck off. This is the wrong time and place.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> I'm sad that you're sad when you could be happy.


You are rather sad. I am amused by your ignorance.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 13, 2021)

These guys played a big role in organising and supporting this



			https://twitter.com/no_evictions
		




			https://twitter.com/Living_Rent


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Discussions on priorities of policing with the Scottish Government. They have repeatedly refused to assist with immigration detentions. This is not new policy.


The officer commanding cast his eye across the determined crowd and thought, this brings to mind discussions on police priorities at Holyrood. I should stop responding as it's only encouraging you, and will.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> It's not often I say this, but fuck off. This is the wrong time and place.


This is the time to praise good policing. They could have acted otherwise.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> The officer commanding cast his eye across the determined crowd and thought, this brings to mind discussions on police priorities at Holyrood. I should stop responding as it's only encouraging you, and will.


Priorities are set by the Scottish Government. Police Scotland have refused to take part in removals.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> This is the time to praise good policing. They could have acted otherwise.


If that was your intention it was not clear in your earlier posts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 13, 2021)

Be interesting to hear what BJ and PP have to say about it all.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Be interesting to hear what BJ and PP have to say about it all.


Nah it really won't be. I am gonna hold onto the glow that Glasgow has delivered today for as long as possible. The piranha and the clown can get to fuck.


----------



## Espresso (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Be interesting to hear what BJ and PP have to say about it all.


If they had any sense they'd say nowt. It's for Sturgeon to comment, not them.  
Of course, if either of those two actually had an ounce of sense between them, we might have noticed it before now.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Be interesting to hear what BJ and PP have to say about it all.


It will be "officers and immigration officials under attack for doing their job this is unacceptable......"


----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

🙌🙌👌


----------



## Fedayn (May 13, 2021)

Said it before, I love this city with all its imperfections. Glasgow, my city, a class city.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

dessiato said:


> If that was your intention it was not clear in your earlier posts.


Your problem, not mine. I called the immigration force goons. That should have been a hint.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Nicola Sturgeon has made an interesting series of tweets on the matter.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver, can you not just accept the win for people power rather than turn it into praise for the dibble? Or must you continue with your whining prattle?


----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)




----------



## blairsh (May 13, 2021)

Get the fuck in, Glasgow.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Fucking stunning.  This city is the best.  What a rush to be there!


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

Just read the Sky News report and it's well seen that the nature of the action - neighbours looking out for neighbours - has affected the early spin: Glasgow immigration raid: Men detained by Home Office released after face off between police and protesters on Eid Expect we'll see the reverse ferretting soon enough but highlights the power of grassroots action, though not so much as the current outcome of course.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 13, 2021)

This is a great result but surely the cops will just be back tomorrow. What happens in the long term?


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Border Reiver, can you not just accept the win for people power rather than turn it into praise for the dibble? Or must you continue with your whining prattle?


I deal with reality not ideology. The police could have easily supported the removal. They did not because of Scottish policing policy.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (May 13, 2021)

they let them out 

fair play Glasgow fair play


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

I am reminded of the power the Scottish anti-Poll Tax demonstrators wielded during that sorry episode in our history, too.

I'm glad that at least one part of the (un)United Kingdom has been able to show Westminster that their power is not absolute. Again.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I am reminded of the power the Scottish anti-Poll Tax demonstrators wielded during that sorry episode in our history, too.
> 
> I'm glad that at least one part of the (un)United Kingdom has been able to show Westminster that their power is not absolute. Again.


Exactly my point.


----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

Glasgow absolutely not having any of this shit.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I deal with reality not ideology. The police could have easily supported the removal. They did not because of Scottish policing policy.


You balloon. The police were there to protect the immigration so they were supporting it. They only let them out because no other option. You are full of ideology, all shite.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2021)

Brilliant stuff, Glasgow. 👏✊


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> You balloon. The police were there to protect the immigration so they were supporting it. They only let them out because no other option. You are full of ideology, all shite.


It is your ideology that is misleading you. Scotland is not England. See Nicola Sturgeon's tweets.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> You balloon. The police were there to protect the immigration so they were supporting it. They only let them out because no other option. You are full of ideology, all shite.


It is simple fact that Police Scotland do not assist removals while English police forces tend to. Stick that in your ideological pipe.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 13, 2021)

wish Nicola Sturgeon was our PM. 

Great showing of solidarity.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 13, 2021)

Fantastic to see this much support and solidarity. What a wonderful community!




Seriously, ignore the troll, don't let them derail this wonderful thread.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

I've been thinking of moving back to the UK. Glasgow is now on my list of places to move to. This is a wonderful response by the people, and Sturgeon. I'm not normally a fan of politicians, but she seems decent, especially compared to the current Tory charlatans.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

I bet Border Reiver is a right laugh at parties


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Fantastic to see this much support and solidarity. What a wonderful community!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear, hear.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> I bet Border Reiver is a right twat


CFY


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> I bet Border Reiver is a right laugh at parties


I see you are wasting electrons.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I see you are wasting electrons.


I thought you had me on ignore? 

And you should be pleased that I'm expressing such positive sentiments .


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> I see you are wasting electrons.


How to make friends & ... Twat.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> I thought you had me on ignore?
> 
> And you should be pleased that I'm expressing such positive sentiments .


Your waste of time and electrons. Sad.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> How to make friends & ... Twat.


Why make friends with people who make ad hominem empty posts?


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> It is simple fact that Police Scotland fo not assist removals while English police forces tend to. Stick that in your ufeologica


That's almost interesting. But, as I've not even mentioned the police, entirely irrelevant. 

Stick that up your Ufologist.


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2021)

I like how a positive story like this has descended into a row between Urbs. It's just....it's peak Urban.


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Happening now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful action.


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> Why make friends with people who make ad hominem empty posts?


Why post here at all & under such an odd username? Are you part of an English/Scots gang that raids English/Scots & nicks all their stuff? Or had you just read a book or something?


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

Voley said:


> That's almost interesting. But, as I've not even mentioned the police, entirely irrelevant.
> 
> Stick that up your Ufologist.


Thep


Voley said:


> That's almost interesting. But, as I've not even mentioned the police, entirely irrelevant.
> 
> Stick that up your Ufologist.


The police were mentioned by someone else. I was responding.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Why post here at all & under such an odd username? Are you part of an English/Scots gang that raids English/Scots & nicks all their stuff? Or had you just read a book or something?


I stay in the borders, north side.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 13, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Wonderful action.


BBC error. The police said that they were not there to help the home office but just go keep the peace. That is Police Scotland policy. This has happened before without hitting the national news.


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> You are rather sad. I am amused by your ignorance.


Ah see, now we're all smiling. Happy days.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2021)

i might have something in my eye. 
So how come Glasgow can get this brilliant thing together when other cities can't?


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

I arrived late afternoon.  Many people had been there all day.  The atmosphere was amazing.  I stood next to a women with three children for a short while.  She explained to them what had happened.

"The polis wanted to send these men abroad, but the people y Pollokshields said. 'Nup. No' happening.'"  

I gave her an approving smile, but had a bit of a lump in my throat so didn't speak.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

I think it was really the tweeting from politicos after the fact that swung it though.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

One of the most amazing things was that when the word filtered back that they were being released, the crowd absolutely did not want to take the cops at their word.  I felt hugely privileged to have been there to see that.

Cops:  "You need to disperse so we can release the men".

Community:


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2021)

Looks like its getting significant reporting traction - good, as its a great example to others


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> You balloon. The police were there to protect the immigration so they were supporting it. They only let them out because no other option. You are full of ideology, all shite.


He's not _entirely_ full of shite. Some of it escapes, every time he posts.


----------



## JimW (May 13, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Looks like its getting significant reporting traction - good, as its a great example to others
> 
> View attachment 268063


See that reverse ferretting already has the police releasing them in the headline. Technically true but not the story. Good old BBC.


----------



## MrSki (May 13, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

bimble said:


> i might have something in my eye.
> So how come Glasgow can get this brilliant thing together when other cities can't?


There have been other successful anti raids actions, it is a difficult thing to pull off as the raid has to be spotted in time to get enough people there and to get those networks alerted in time to get the message out


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2021)

JimW said:


> See that reverse ferretting already has the police releasing them in the headline. Technically true but not the story. Good old BBC.


yeah shit media spin is a given, I just cant think of ever seeing anything quite like this reported on the news in such a high profile way


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2021)

Splendid reactions by the local community. Well done, folks.

Hope that the situation (of the two guys) can be resolved.


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

Border Reiver said:


> The police have released the asylum seekers and are accompanying them to a local mosque for sanctuary.


I have released all the hostages I have taken today. Isn't it impressive how I never take hostages or assist with hostage-taking?


bimble said:


> i might have something in my eye.
> So how come Glasgow can get this brilliant thing together when other cities can't?


I mean, as others have said, other resistance to raids has happened elsewhere. But other than that, without wanting to deal in broad city-wide stereotypes too much, my instinctive response to your post was "I bet scousers could manage it."


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2021)

Ah, warm fuzzy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 13, 2021)

Just awesome.


----------



## weepiper (May 13, 2021)

Cunts  (thread)


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2021)

MrSki said:


>




Not sure why exactly but that bit, the guys thanking the crowd...it's really quite affecting. It's a feel good story that the public reacted this way. Fucking shameful that the raid happened at all mind you, much less on Eid. 

I did a silly though. I read some comments in the BBC Facebook post about this. Fuck me, some people can be vile shitcunts. Proves it's worth dwelling on the best of human nature though, as exemplified by the weegies today.


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Cunts  (thread)



Horrible as this is, it's the kind of rhetoric which is going to turn blockading Immigration Removal vans into a national sport.


----------



## Plumdaff (May 13, 2021)

Brilliant, Glasgow. Wonderful solidarity 😍


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 13, 2021)

weepiper said:


> Cunts  (thread)




It's a "bring it on" response.  Glasgow sent you packing and will no doubt send you packing again.

Only major concern is the far right might start turning up at these demonstrations.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

bimble said:


> i might have something in my eye.
> So how come Glasgow can get this brilliant thing together when other cities can't?


Also


----------



## existentialist (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's a "bring it on" response.  Glasgow sent you packing and will no doubt send you packing again.
> 
> Only major concern is the far right might start turning up at these demonstrations.


Fuck 'em.


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's a "bring it on" response.  Glasgow sent you packing and will no doubt send you packing again.
> 
> Only major concern is the far right might start turning up at these demonstrations.



Good.

It's about time they were fronted like. That said, most of the time the knuckle draggers show in numbers, they turn and run anyway. Look at what happened when they tried it in Liverpool


----------



## JTG (May 13, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's a "bring it on" response.  Glasgow sent you packing and will no doubt send you packing again.
> 
> Only major concern is the far right might start turning up at these demonstrations.


It wasn't a demonstration


----------



## ChrisD (May 13, 2021)

Round of applause for this guy....


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

Ufffffffffff...Howard with an upper cut.


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2021)

Doing it on Eid was probably the best thing for the guys being detained - it meant that lots of people in the local area were home and able to help, rather than out at work, and it probably slightly increased local sympathy towards them.



MrSki said:


>




That gave me a lump in my throat. 

And that guy who lay under the police van for eight hours (!!) is a hero.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 13, 2021)

This whole thing has made me weep a bit. In a good way.

Fucking solid.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Ufffffffffff...Howard with an upper cut.




Ahhhhhhh Howard thought twice and deleted.

What he tweeted was 'Priti Patel should be deported not refugees. Along with everyone else who denies institutional racism exists'


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2021)

How many filth did they have to throw at this though for fuck's sake?


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh Howard thought twice and deleted.
> 
> What he tweeted was 'Priti Patel should be deported not refugees. Along with everyone else who denies institutional racism exists'


Who is Howard?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

Beckett. from Unite.


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

ChrisD said:


> Round of applause for this guy....



Good choice of t-shirt.
Also, this made me smile:


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

Oh, and here's the lovely fluffy polis not helping with the raid/only attending to prevent a breach of the peace:


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2021)

For anyone interested in doing this elsewhere:











						Resisting immigration raids
					

Haringey Anti-Raids is running an online workshop on how to resist immigration raids in the UK.  Thursday 20 May, 19:00-21:00  Sign up here to register!




					docs.google.com
				




(Along with the Edinburgh one which I think we've had already)


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, and here's the lovely fluffy polis not helping with the raid/only attending to prevent a breach of the peace:


Totally unacceptable. That's all I can say else I'll just get all mega-sweary.


----------



## BillRiver (May 13, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Doing it on Eid was probably the best thing for the guys being detained - it meant that lots of people in the local area were home and able to help, rather than out at work, and it probably slightly increased local sympathy towards them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every person in that crowd is a hero.

That guy did good, but ultimately his actions weren't necessary, thanks to the crowd.

No disrespect to him, I have done similar (under a bus full of arms dealers trying to get to DSEI many years ago) and I know how uncomfortable it can be but honestly this was a mass action and that's what makes it so beautiful to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

It seems the two men were Sikhs. I didn’t know that this afternoon. The corner shop just opposite me is run by two Sikh brothers from the South Side, one of whom has recently become religious (in order to give up smoking!) and started attending the Gurdwara on Berkeley Street, where it seems the two refugees are well known as volunteers who help feed homeless people. 

I’ll try to have a chat with the guys at the shop tomorrow, although my daughter also moves into her new flat in the morning!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Sumit Sehdev and Lakhvir Singh are their names


----------



## Edie (May 13, 2021)

Heartening


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Sumit Sehdev and Lakhvir Singh are their names


Good luck to them. And thanks for your posts from the front line.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Incidentally, Pollockshields is in the constituency where the racist Jayda Fransen stood and got 46 votes in.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 13, 2021)

fucking glasgow! My communist organiser grandad would have been proud of his lot today


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> Good luck to them. And thanks for your posts from the front line.


Well, a fair few meters back from the front line to be honest!


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, a fair few meters back from the front line to be honest!


Well you know. I did think it was funny when you said 'good to be here' or whatever and then posted pictures of the polis. A person could get the wrong idea .


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It seems the two men were Sikhs. I didn’t know that this afternoon. The corner shop just opposite me is run by two Sikh brothers from the South Side, one of whom has recently become religious (in order to give up smoking!) and started attending the Gurdwara on Berkeley Street, where it seems the two refugees are well known as volunteers who help feed homeless people.
> 
> I’ll try to have a chat with the guys at the shop tomorrow, although my daughter also moves into her new flat in the morning!



This is accurate? I'll try to see if there's owt the community here can do to support.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> This is accurate? I'll try to see if there's owt the community here can do to support.


It’s being said on social media here. Across all the platforms, including Nextdoor. (Everyone is totally buzzed).  I’m pretty confident it’s accurate.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

Fuck. I keep putting a c in Pollokshields. As we have found out, there are no Cs in Pollokshields!


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> fucking glasgow! My communist organiser grandad would have been proud of his lot today



Yup.  My Glaswegian Grandad would have been proud too. He wasn't overtly political - think he was Labour, but I'm not certain - but he married a German jew in his later life (they were WWII age, so the German thing mattered) and lived extremely happily on an estate where everyone except us and, weirdly, one other elderly male Scot, was Bangladeshi. He was just kinda accidentally anti-racist by the way he lived his life. But he also liked a ruck for a good cause - I mean, he was from Glasgow.


----------



## Sue (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s being said on social media here. Across all the platforms, including Nextdoor. (Everyone is totally buzzed).  I’m pretty confident it’s accurate.


Your guys in the shop will no doubt know. And am sure will appreciate you asking.

Eta And as we all know, that's one of the many ways community links are made.


----------



## tonysingh (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s being said on social media here. Across all the platforms, including Nextdoor. (Everyone is totally buzzed).  I’m pretty confident it’s accurate.




Didn't mean to sound like I was doubting you,apologies. I just didn't want to be the mad gora before I went charging in. ,,😉


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Fuck. I keep putting a c in Pollokshields. As we have found out, there are no Cs in Pollokshields!



Never mind the Polloks...


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

tonysingh


----------



## danny la rouge (May 13, 2021)

My write up for the ACG website:









						Glasgow: this is what we can achieve! - Anarchist Communist Group
					

Early this morning (Thursday 13 May), as Muslims in the Southside community of Pollokshields celebrated Eid al-Fitr, Home Office officials arrived in Kenmure Street to enforce Priti Patel’s “hostile environment” and detain two refugees. Neighbours got the word out, and very quickly the...




					www.anarchistcommunism.org


----------



## xenon (May 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s being said on social media here. Across all the platforms, including Nextdoor. (Everyone is totally buzzed).  I’m pretty confident it’s accurate.



News radio has been reporting they're Sikhs since this evening. BBC and LBC FWIW. 

Anyway, well done Glasgow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 13, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Ahhhhhhh Howard thought twice and deleted.
> 
> What he tweeted was 'Priti Patel should be deported not refugees. Along with everyone else who denies institutional racism exists'



Howard Beckett now suspended from the labour party for that tweet.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)

George Galloway’s take on events:


----------



## BillRiver (May 14, 2021)

Who cares?

Galloway is irrelevant, to everyone except George Galloway.


----------



## BillRiver (May 14, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Howard Beckett now suspended from the labour party for that tweet.



Fair enough. Was a stupid thing to say imo.


----------



## rekil (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> George Galloway’s take on events:
> 
> View attachment 268104


Are they afghan sikhs by any chance? You'll never guess what Galloway was bloviating about a while back in the g.









						George Galloway: Glasgow's crying shame
					

George Galloway: The eviction of refugees from their homes in Scotland is not only cruel, but also utterly illogical.




					www.theguardian.com
				






> By extraordinary fortitude, the Sikh family made it to Britain, hoping to find safe haven. Instead, they have just been handed an eviction notice - apparently designed to confirm every racist's prejudice that if you take their money away they will all go home.


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (May 14, 2021)

Great pic this and #solidarity


----------



## Fedayn (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Incidentally, Pollockshields is in the constituency where the racist Jayda Fransen stood and got 46 votes in.



Aye, but it is and isn't. In the Scottish parliament it is Glasgow Southside whereas in Westminster it is Glasgow Central. Obviously.......


----------



## bmd (May 14, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



This photo makes me feel so fucking good.


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Border Reiver (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> George Galloway’s take on events:
> 
> View attachment 268104


Twenty years ago he would have been supporting such actions. What a hypocrite!


----------



## starfish (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> George Galloway’s take on events:
> 
> View attachment 268104


The mans a fud.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

starfish said:


> The mans a fud.


Fucking useless dump?


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2021)

starfish said:


> The mans a fud.


I have always had the feeling that the only star in Galloway's firmament is Galloway himself. Everything else comes after that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I have always had the feeling that the only star in Galloway's firmament is Galloway himself. Everything else comes after that.


He is up his own fundament


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2021)

The video of the beginning of it shows how every avalanche starts with a small snowball 😎


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 14, 2021)

Rutita1 said:


> Howard Beckett now suspended from the labour party for that tweet.



And this is the problem with the Labour party - more interested in weeding out non-racists in their own party than fighting the Tories.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Fucking useless dump?



"Fud
Although "fud" is widely accepted in Scotland as being a slang term for the female reproductive organs, it is generally used as a pejorative to describe someone who has just done something stupid, often in situations where they've either been impulsive or it was blindingly obvious beforehand that it was a stupid thing to do. It can also be used to describe someone who irritates everyone because they try to impress everyone all the time & invariably talk a load of pish."





__





						Urban Dictionary: Fud
					

Although "fud" is widely accepted in Scotland as being a slang term for the female reproductive organs, it is generally used as a pejorative to describe someone who has just done something stupid, often in situations where they've either been impulsive or it was blindingly obvious beforehand...




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> "Fud
> Although "fud" is widely accepted in Scotland as being a slang term for the female reproductive organs, it is generally used as a pejorative to describe someone who has just done something stupid, often in situations where they've either been impulsive or it was blindingly obvious beforehand that it was a stupid thing to do. It can also be used to describe someone who irritates everyone because they try to impress everyone all the time & invariably talk a load of pish."
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I only proffered a suggestion. there's the obvious derivation from Elmer fudd for your meaning 2) and indeed 3). In years to come George or Galloway may rise to prominence as an alternative in these senses. Or Alex or Salmond for that matter


----------



## existentialist (May 14, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh I only proffered a suggestion. there's the obvious derivation from Elmer fudd for your meaning 2) and indeed 3). In years to come George or Galloway may rise to prominence as an alternative in these senses. Or Alex or Salmond for that matter


I first heard it to describe IBM's marketing strategy, back in the early 1980s. It's the flipside of the "you'll not get sacked for buying IBM" slogan IBM liked to use.

I'm rather pleased it seems to have made its way into the vernacular.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I first heard it to describe IBM's marketing strategy, back in the early 1980s. It's the flipside of the "you'll not get sacked for buying IBM" slogan IBM liked to use.
> 
> I'm rather pleased it seems to have made its way into the vernacular.


You'll not get sacked for buying IBM. You'll never be hired once you propose it.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I first heard it to describe IBM's marketing strategy, back in the early 1980s. It's the flipside of the "you'll not get sacked for buying IBM" slogan IBM liked to use.
> 
> I'm rather pleased it seems to have made its way into the vernacular.


Are we still talking about fud? It’s meant fanny for centuries.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Are we still talking about fud? It’s meant fanny for centuries.


You auld fuddy-duddy


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

One hero, right here.











						Police release men from immigration van blocking Glasgow street
					

Ch Supt Mark Sutherland says the pair had to be let go to protect safety and public health.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)

editor said:


> One hero, right here.
> 
> View attachment 268121
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


>



Top t-shirt too


----------



## Serge Forward (May 14, 2021)

I like the cut of his jib!


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 14, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I like the cut of his jib!


I just like his jib.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 14, 2021)

Both the BBC and the Guardian news front pages cover the Labour member being suspended for his tweet. Neither covers the actual event provoking the tweet on its front page. Depressingly predictable.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Both the BBC and the Guardian news front pages cover the Labour member being suspended for his tweet. Neither covers the actual event provoking the tweet on its front page. Depressingly predictable.


except it is on the guardian front page and linked to in their article about the suspension. There's enough to damn the guardian for without needlessly making shit up


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 14, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> The video of the beginning of it shows how every avalanche starts with a small snowball 😎




Funny how the filth who were only there to facilitate protest (and definitely not to support home office kidnap squads) turned up before the protest started


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Funny how the filth who were only there to facilitate protest (and definitely not to support home office kidnap squads) turned up before the protest started


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2021)

Brilliant from CWS:


----------



## teqniq (May 14, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2021)

What is Team UK? - dare i ask


----------



## danny la rouge (May 14, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What is Team UK? - dare i ask


That’s Westminster’s slogan for “love bombing” Scotland.  There’s social media adverts and everything.


----------



## MrSki (May 14, 2021)

ska invita said:


> What is Team UK? - dare i ask


The new tory slogan even though it is not three words!


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 14, 2021)

Just coming up to speed about all of this. Aside from suspending a member of their National Executive - as the latest intricate move in the four-dimensional factional game-play that the party leadership enjoy so much - has Labour had anything to say officially about this issue? Perhaps the Shadow Home Secretary (whatever his name is) could enlighten us?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2021)

Leighsw2 said:


> Just coming up to speed about all of this. Aside from suspending a member of their National Executive - as the latest intricate move in the four-dimensional factional game-play that the party leadership enjoy so much - has Labour had anything to say officially about this issue? Perhaps the Shadow Home Secretary (whatever his name is) could enlighten us?



Can't imagine the LP leadership being really good at anything more complex than snap


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2021)

Bit more joy?
Why not


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2021)

Christ, man, people actually trying to draw equivalence between this and the rioting by Rangers fans in Glasgow last night.  No words.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 16, 2021)

Absolute fucking idiots - I'd better stay off Facebook tonight.


----------



## Poot (May 16, 2021)

I saw the two men being described on Facebook as Refuweegies, which I found quite pleasing.


----------



## Sue (May 16, 2021)

Poot said:


> I saw the two men being described on Facebook as Refuweegies, which I found quite pleasing.


It's a charity .





__





						Home | Refuweegee
					






					www.refuweegee.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Christ, man, people actually trying to draw equivalence between this and the rioting by Rangers fans in Glasgow last night.  No words.



See also pro-Palestine protests (e.g. why is this being singled out while it's okay for people to protest about something going on in another country?).


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2021)

Something worth pointing out about Kenmure Street: it wasn’t a protest, it was direct action.  It was necessary to physically prevent Immigration from taking the two men away in a dawn raid.

As a point of reference, I wouldn’t myself attend a protest during a pandemic.  I did attend Kenmure Street because numbers were required to stop the van leaving. The more the better.  

And when I got home, despite having no symptoms, I ordered lateral flow tests. And we were all masked the whole time.


----------



## hitmouse (May 17, 2021)

‘Fighting an alligator in the water’: Reflections on the Kenmure Street ICE resistance
					

Haringey Anti-Raids reflect on the magical scenes in Glasgow and why the work of resisting immigration enforcement needs to begin long before ICE vans slither in to our communities. The people of P…




					freedomnews.org.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (May 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> ‘Fighting an alligator in the water’: Reflections on the Kenmure Street ICE resistance
> 
> 
> Haringey Anti-Raids reflect on the magical scenes in Glasgow and why the work of resisting immigration enforcement needs to begin long before ICE vans slither in to our communities. The people of P…
> ...


Good piece.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2021)

I haven't been able (yet) to read too much about this  (and I've missed a lot of this thread ), but I just want to add my pleasure about these actions =-- brilliant stuff!


----------



## hitmouse (May 18, 2021)

Another write-up from Glasgow:








						How Glasgow Beat the Home Office
					

This week's standoff between Glasgow's Southside and the Home Office was an inspiring victory, but it wasn't spontaneous – it was the product of many years of organising against evictions and deportations.




					tribunemag.co.uk
				





> The skills, experience and confidence embedded deep by organisations like Living Rent and the No Evictions Network meant that despite the vicious response from Police Scotland, the protesters were able to outwit them at every turn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2021)

Nice article from one of the Glasgow Girls. Glasgow Girls (activists) - Wikipedia









						The Glasgow Girls’ guide to stopping an immigration raid | Roza Salih
					

Anyone can do what we did. Community action is the key to challenging the UK’s brutal system, says Roza Salih




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## sojourner (May 19, 2021)

Just caught up with the vids on this thread. Absolutely choked. Wow


----------



## MrSki (May 20, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2021)

MrSki said:


>



That’s been deleted. What was is?


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> That’s been deleted. What was is?


Vans spotted in Paisley I think


----------



## danny la rouge (May 20, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Vans spotted in Paisley I think


They were seen off. Alert is cancelled.


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)

Great stuff


----------



## hitmouse (May 20, 2021)

Yeah, there's this:


----------



## hitmouse (May 20, 2021)

Another article about anti-raids organising from Freedom:








						Stopping immigration raids from Glasgow to London – the power of Direct Action
					

What happened in Kenmure Street, Glasgow on Eid al-Fitr 2021 was beautiful indeed. I don’t think many of us have seen anything quite like this: over a thousand people coming out to block an immigra…




					freedomnews.org.uk
				




I think I had seen this photo before, but always nice to see it again:


Links to this older article, analysing a 2018 government report:








						Immigration raids: how direct action got UK’s ICE squads on the run - Corporate Watch
					

Immigration raids on people’s workplaces are one of the UK government’s main terror tactics against migrants. But in the last few years, they have also become one of the main battlegrounds where people are fighting back against the “hostile environment”. Corporate Watch has investigated how the...




					corporatewatch.org


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Another article about anti-raids organising from Freedom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It strikes me that the use of caltrops would be quite a handy and effective disruptor of these raids, in conjunction with everything else (large crowds, etc), at least for anyone willing to take the small risk of being busted for doing that. Or maybe just some strategically placed screws, which are better than nails, because they do more damage on the way in.

I did enjoy the section in that article about the effect on morale of these Immigration boot boys and girls. Good to hear that they're being made to feel like the pariahs they are, even by other government departments .


----------



## teqniq (May 20, 2021)

And another:


----------



## weepiper (May 21, 2021)

this feels quite significant. Signed by SNP, Labour and Greens.


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

.


----------



## hitmouse (May 28, 2021)

In case anyone can help with this:


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2022)

Another Home Office raid blocked by locals, in Edinburgh this time 









						Protesters 'force Home Office to abandon immigration raid in Edinburgh'
					

HOME Office officials allegedly in Edinburgh for an immigration raid have been forced to leave without detaining anyone after locals protested,…




					www.thenational.scot


----------



## weepiper (May 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 5, 2022)

Direct action, community and solidarity get results, not voting in elections.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2022)

weepiper said:


>



Bagpipes . An instrument just made for protest.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 5, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Another Home Office raid blocked by locals, in Edinburgh this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashing ...

I likes that, well done to the activists.
& the piper !


----------



## Rob Ray (May 6, 2022)

We had someone there who's written a good piece about it: Immigration raid foiled as hundreds block their way


----------



## hitmouse (May 13, 2022)

Didn't realise there were active court cases as a result of Kenmure Street:


Classic prosecution move of waiting till everyone's forgotten about it to bring charges, I suppose.


----------



## equationgirl (May 14, 2022)

hitmouse what are they being prosecuted for, that's outrageous


----------



## hitmouse (May 14, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> hitmouse what are they being prosecuted for, that's outrageous


Not 100% sure, haven't seen much in the way of a defence campaign or any publicity beyond that one tweet. Found a Glasgow Times article from the time of the original arrests says "alleged public order offenses":








						Three people charged with alleged public order offences during Kenmure Street protests
					

POLICE have confirmed that three people have been charged with "alleged public order offences" following protests in Pollokshields…




					www.glasgowtimes.co.uk


----------



## equationgirl (May 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Not 100% sure, haven't seen much in the way of a defence campaign or any publicity beyond that one tweet. Found a Glasgow Times article from the time of the original arrests says "alleged public order offenses":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because being tackled to the ground 4 to 1 and then being restrained by police is now a public order offence, I suppose...

Police Scotland (Strathclyde) have a long history of not being great to be honest. Allegedly, of course.


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

This happened in London yesterday. Fair play:


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

Fozzie Bear and Pickman's model were there. (Mentioned on the Hackney thread last night.)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 15, 2022)

Lots of people on Twitter making links between Kenmure Street and Dalston, which is great to see. 

And it was certainly Kenmure Street that I thought of when I randomly walked into it all on the way to a gig last night.


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

For people who haven't been following it, Ashwin St is just off the main High Street. It's where all the food delivery people hang out waiting for their orders. The IWGB have been organising there. 









						Dalston delivery drivers demand shelter, safety and 'dignity'
					

Waving flags and beating drums, smoke grenades were unleashed by delivery driver demonstrators outside Hackney Town Hall.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk
				












						Drivers refusing orders from Dalston McDonald's in protest over parking
					

The drivers' union claims couriers have been 'forced to move to a carpark far from the restaurant with no toilets and no shelter'.




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

Oh what a surprise:


----------



## Sue (May 15, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Oh what a surprise:



Also for local context. Stoke Newington police station (once a byword for corruption/racism) is just up the road.


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> Also for local context. Stoke Newington police station (once a byword for corruption/racism) is just up the road.


I know a guy socially from my local pub who used to be a sergeant at that police station back in the 70s. He sometimes waxes all nostalgic about his time there but tbh I sometimes wonder what he's seen. Perfectly nice guy btw.


----------



## teqniq (May 15, 2022)

Sue said:


> For people who haven't been following it, Ashwin St is just off the main High Street. It's where all the food delivery people hang out waiting for their orders. The IWGB have been organising there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread is worth a read. It would seem to have something to do with the delivery riders. Last tweet in the thread has a vid in which the police appear to be completely out of control:



E2a actually here it is:


----------



## Rob Ray (May 15, 2022)

Sorted a roundup here: Met raid run out of Dalston after attacking locals


----------



## hitmouse (May 15, 2022)

equationgirl said:


> hitmouse what are they being prosecuted for, that's outrageous


Still very difficult to find any info on this beyond twitter posts, but here's another twitter post - defence campaign email is kenmurestreet3@gmail.com:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2022)

A statement by the IWGB union on what happened in Dalston on Saturday 









						Statement on the recent police raids targeted at couriers in Dalston
					

The solidarity shown on Saturday demonstrates that the community supports the riders.




					iwgb.org.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Still very difficult to find any info on this beyond twitter posts, but here's another twitter post - defence campaign email is kenmurestreet3@gmail.com:


----------



## Dystopiary (May 18, 2022)

Cops trying to evict Latin Village (just outside Seven Sisters station), North London. Happening now! Please get there if you're able to.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 19, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Cops trying to evict Latin Village (just outside Seven Sisters station), North London. Happening now! Please get there if you're able to.


The police left after a stand-off with the community. Said they'd be back today. They were back today but seem to have been driven away again. Community power is brilliant!


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Cops trying to evict Latin Village (just outside Seven Sisters station), North London. Happening now! Please get there if you're able to.


Might be better posting this kind of stuff in the Hackney thread?


----------



## Dystopiary (May 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> Might be better posting this kind of stuff in the Hackney thread?


Ah yes, of course.


----------



## hitmouse (May 19, 2022)

Tbf, I think it can't hurt to crosspost in both, if people have the time to do so?


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Tbf, I think it can't hurt to crosspost in both, if people have the time to do so?


Yes. I am unlikely to look at the Hackney thread seeing as how I don't live in London.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> The police left after a stand-off with the community. Said they'd be back today. They were back today but seem to have been driven away again. Community power is brilliant!


Nice. Any links would be great.


----------



## Sue (May 20, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Tbf, I think it can't hurt to crosspost in both, if people have the time to do so?


Sure. Just if people are hoping locals can turn up to something in a specific area, posting in the closest geographical thread is probably a good idea.

(For those unfamiliar with the geography, Latin Village is in Haringey but pretty close to quite a lot of us in Hackney and the ongoing Latin Village stuff has been discussed in the Hackney thread as we don't have a Haringey one. It's also where Haringey urbs tend to post about local stuff.)


----------



## Sue (May 20, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Oh what a surprise:



Posters up round Dalston:


----------



## hitmouse (May 23, 2022)

In the spirit of crossposting to both threads, here's something happening on Wednesday:


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 11, 2022)

Rally against immigration raid in Peckham:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 1, 2022)

Sounds like the Kenmure Street trial is due to happen this week, anyone got details of court support stuff?


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 11, 2022)

Deportation stopped in Leeds last night:


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 12, 2022)

Immigration raid stopped in South Manchester tonight:


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 28, 2022)

Can't for the life of me find a proper page for the campaign or anything beyond these two graphics, but sounds like the Kenmure Street case will be in court in October:


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 30, 2022)

petition: 

Sign the Petition


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 4, 2022)

Bumping again cos the first court date is this week:


----------

